# ISO bean sprout substitute



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2010)

I was hoping to make egg foo yung tonight.  However, bean sprouts were no where to be found and I'm not gallivanting all over town today in the snow.  Southerners do not know how to handle this weird white stuff so traffic is crazy.  Any suggestions?  Can I just use celery, peppers and onions?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2010)

Just make the recipe without the sprouts.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2010)

I figured I could do that Andy but wasn't sure since it's my first time.  I like to follow a recipe precisely the first time then I can play with it.  There seemed like a lot of volume in the bean sprouts since they are like twice the amount of the other veggies put together. Didn't know if that would change things too much if I didn't add the sprouts.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2010)

jabbur said:


> I figured I could do that Andy but wasn't sure since it's my first time.  I like to follow a recipe precisely the first time then I can play with it.  There seemed like a lot of volume in the bean sprouts since they are like twice the amount of the other veggies put together. Didn't know if that would change things too much if I didn't add the sprouts.




Sprouts will wilt and take up a lot less space in the finished dish.  None of the veggies you mentioned are like that and have distinctive flavors that will change the dish.


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm with those who say, for the volume, just use another veg that is in your recipe.  If you have them, French cut green beans (thawed if frozen, if canned drained) can give you a good texture that won't alter the flavor much.  Just make sure they're drained, then dry with a paper towel.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 27, 2010)

you might not even like the sprouts.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

I would cut the celery in two inch lengths and shred them lengthwise on the food processor or mandoline.  then I would lightly steam them and cool them before adding them to the egg foo yung.  Though that does seem like a lot of work for that particular dish.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 27, 2010)

I like that idea about the celery !!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2010)

It's too late now, but grated cabbage is used a lot as filler in Chinese food.


----------

